# Waiting on ROFR from Aulani



## TS numbie (Sep 22, 2019)

i just went under contract and Disney now has it for ROFR review. 200 points at Aulani (non subsidized) for $89 a point. From what I understand Disney has not exercised ROFR on Aulani yet ( unless it was super low). This is my first timeshare purchase. I will update if I get pass ROFR so people can see trends.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 22, 2019)

Please post outcome on http://rofr.net/ as well.


----------



## TS numbie (Sep 22, 2019)

Will do. Sorry. Didn’t know the thread.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 22, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## bendadin (Sep 23, 2019)

That is a low purchase price but I guess that it depends how loaded or stripped it is.

I don't see that they have exercised on Aulani but it isn't to say that at one point they won't start. And sometimes the ROFR isn't accurate. I read a summary saying that AKV was taken at $104 and waived at $105. I had one taken at $105 and it was partially stripped.

The theory used to be that the longer that they took, the greater the odds that they were exercising it. When I purchased, they waived super fast. However, I sold one last year and it almost took a month and they waived it. I sold my other resale this year and it took less than two weeks and they exercised it. So they keep you guessing. lol

Good luck!


----------



## RX8 (Sep 23, 2019)

I think you are fine at $89/point on the non-subsidized contract primarily due to the fact that AUL is still under direct sale. While there may be instances of ridiculously low prices being snagged $89 isn’t unreasonably low. DVC has select resorts targeted for ROFR and AUL isn’t one of them.

Even VGC, which I purchased last year and is a small resort with high demand, hasn’t been targeted by DVC for buy backs.

Good luck, hope it passes!


----------



## IuLiKa (Sep 23, 2019)

What is the difference between subsidized and non-subsidized.. and doesnt matter which one you purchase ? 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2019)

IuLiKa said:


> What is the difference between subsidized and non-subsidized.. and doesnt matter which one you purchase ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


There is quite a big difference in the yearly dues.  I don't have the numbers handy, someone else may be able to provide them.  IMO I would only buy Aulani subsidized but it will be more up front.


----------



## capjak (Sep 24, 2019)

here ya go on DVC Dues:
Resort Dues Per Point
Animal Kingdom Villas $7.4355
Aulani Hawaii (Subsidized) $5.9088
Aulani Hawaii $7.8603
Bay Lake Tower $6.3994
Beach Club Villas $6.9415
Boardwalk Villas $7.1722
Grand Californian $6.2664
Grand Floridian $6.3850
Hilton Head $8.5630
Old Key West $7.2289
Polynesian $6.7625
Saratoga Springs $6.4041
Wilderness: Boulder Ridge $7.3220
Wilderness: Copper Creek $7.4256
Vero Beach $9.4766


----------



## TS numbie (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes. The subsidized is cheep per point per year. That’s why the non subsidized are a little less for the buy in price. After about 10 years or so you hit a break over point. I still felt it was a good resort to buy into. The rental opportunities on the years I do t use it are really good and the contract is active until 2062. 

I forgot to put use year of December and no points until December 2020, For which I will pay the annual fees for when they come. It was a good contract for me because my youngest needs about another year and 1/2 to grow up before she will really appreciate Disney I think. She will be 5 by than( also I might not have to carry her as much). .


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2019)

TS numbie said:


> Yes. The subsidized is cheep per point per year. That’s why the non subsidized are a little less for the buy in price. After about 10 years or so you hit a break over point. I still felt it was a good resort to buy into. The rental opportunities on the years I do t use it are really good and the contract is active until 2062.
> 
> I forgot to put use year of December and no points until December 2020, For which I will pay the annual fees for when they come. It was a good contract for me because my youngest needs about another year and 1/2 to grow up before she will really appreciate Disney I think. She will be 5 by than( also I might not have to carry her as much). .


At almost $2 per point difference I think you'll break even earlier than 10 years when you consider inflation of dues.


----------



## TS numbie (Sep 24, 2019)

All the non subsidized contracts I saw were going for around $105 to $110 a point, I know it goes up and down but saying 10 year break over made me feel better I guess. I was also looking at use year and wanting to rent out pints the first year. I figure if I rent them all out every other year the years I use them will almost be paid for. Hopefully.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 25, 2019)

TS numbie said:


> I forgot to put use year of December and no points until December 2020, For which I will pay the annual fees for when they come.



Annual dues are paid by calendar year, not UY. So don't be surprised when you receive a bill for annual dues in a few months...


----------



## TS numbie (Sep 25, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> Annual dues are paid by calendar year, not UY. So don't be surprised when you receive a bill for annual dues in a few months...


I actually discovered that yesterday. It is good info to know, not a deal breaker but definitely something that i learned because this is my first timeshare in general. I also found out that if the deal doesn’t close by December 1st Disney wants full payment of the dues and no monthly option will be available the first year. Again not a deal breaker but good info.


----------



## Dean (Sep 25, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> Annual dues are paid by calendar year, not UY. So don't be surprised when you receive a bill for annual dues in a few months...


This is the reason where ALMOST all resale buyers overpay on the dues portion.  That and points availability are big factors that affect value.  For example, if one buys a Feb contract with Feb 2019 points, reimburses for the dues in 2019 then pays the ones due in Jan; they will be overpaying by 11 months worth of dues because the dues in Jan 2020 cover 11 months of the 2019 points.  One just has to realize that up front and take it into account for the overall value.  The correct way to do the comparison is to judge what dues one would pay at that moment buying direct.  In some cases one would pay less still in dues buying direct if the UY has already started but never more.


----------



## TS numbie (Oct 8, 2019)

Just found out today that this did pass ROFR. I posted it on the website listed above as well.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 9, 2019)

TS numbie said:


> Just found out today that this did pass ROFR. I posted it on the website listed above as well.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!! Enjoy your new home!


----------



## littlestar (Oct 10, 2019)

Congrats!  We fell in love with Aulani last year on our first visit.


----------

